# Charles Camilleri



## ridgeback (Mar 16, 2012)

Good evening

I am new to this forum so hopefully have posted this in the correct place, love classical music, Beethoven, Mozart etc but have just come across Charles Camilleri playing " Concertino No.1 for Clarinet & Strings" 2nd movement but would love to hear the whole piece, has anyony got any idea where I can buy a download on MP3from or even buy the CD. 

Regards


----------

